# Does a LE elk tag cost 285?



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

If so, I have some hard questions to ask and answer about my schedule this fall.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, yes it does. And the only hard questions you should be asking are "Do I use the .223 or the .600 Nitro?" or "Do I go with the Team TinesBackUP Skinny Jean double shadow desert camo pants, flattie, and matching call purse, or do I choose to treat myself and buy the latest and greatest Sitkuiu rattlesnake-proof Head-to-Toe wearable camptrailer?"


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I suggest making plenty of time available in your fall schedule,

because a LE elk permit IS $285


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

goofy elk said:


> I suggest making plenty of time available in your fall schedule,
> 
> because a LE elk permit IS $285


Sure hope so.. Some $285 charge on my card this morning and I'm already planning on spending more time than usual in Goofy's back yard this summer on the Manti's.

Congrats on your $285 charge!!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Gucci handbag is also $285 ... talked to your wife lately? :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Gucci handbag is also $285 ..:mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


why do you know that?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't know, but I have made plenty of $10 donations!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

It costs a lot more than $285 when you figure in the "Wife Capital" you will be spending for the next 18 months......

Congrats- but I'm not sure you'll kill a bigger one than your Any Bull bull..... haha


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Packout said:


> It costs a lot more than $285 when you figure in the "Wife Capital" you will be spending for the next 18 months......
> 
> Congrats- but I'm not sure you'll kill a bigger one than your Any Bull bull..... haha


I know all about that one! I am still paying for last year thanks to Bear, Antelope and Deer hunting. I am almost glad I am not going to get a tag this year.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Gucci handbag is also $285 ... talked to your wife lately? :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


I think you've been hanging around colorcountry and his twinks a bit too much...

**Top of the page...ahh feels good to always be toppin'

---errr, maybe I need to spend less time around colorcountry...then again, it is 2017...


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Safe to say hits are over after the lack of new post congrats to those who drew tags


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

hazmat said:


> Safe to say hits are over after the lack of new post congrats to those who drew tags


I just got a hit while out to dinner today. So maybe today is the last day for hits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is my dilemma: I started a new job in March. After already planned family vacations, I only have 4 days I can use to hunt this fall. I drew an archery tag, so I can take those days and have a full week to hunt the week of Labor Day. All my scouting would have to happen on Saturdays. 

Do I take the tag and only hunt weekends and that last full week, or do I turn it in and hope next year is better in the PTO department?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

NHS said:


> Here is my dilemma: I started a new job in March. After already planned family vacations, I only have 4 days I can use to hunt this fall. I drew an archery tag, so I can take those days and have a full week to hunt the week of Labor Day. All my scouting would have to happen on Saturdays.
> 
> Do I take the tag and only hunt weekends and that last full week, or do I turn it in and hope next year is better in the PTO department?


How many points and which unit?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Trick question. The answer is go hunting!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

You should keep that Cache Meadowville archery elk tag. 

These are just my thoughts-- if you have enough points to draw it again within 2 years then maybe turn it in. But if you don't have that many points -- and it is the unit I think it is -- then keep it. Hunt the last Thursday-Tuesday of the hunt. Hunt evenings and Saturdays. Scout a little on Fri/Sat prior to the hunt to find some cows so you can hunt the bulls that will come to them. Just a couple canadian pennies worth.
.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

NHS said:


> Here is my dilemma: I started a new job in March. After already planned family vacations, I only have 4 days I can use to hunt this fall. I drew an archery tag, so I can take those days and have a full week to hunt the week of Labor Day. All my scouting would have to happen on Saturdays.
> 
> Do I take the tag and only hunt weekends and that last full week, or do I turn it in and hope next year is better in the PTO department?


There's so many elk on that unit you'll "prolly" only need ONE day! ;-)

I say hunt, 4 days with weekends is enough.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Bingo


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Good luck NHS, We will be there on the LE muzzy elk. Leave a good one for my son!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, AFCYN talked me into it. I'm going hunting! This is only my second limited entry tag, my first limited entry elk tag. I may share some of my adventures on this thread through out the summer. Maybe if I get lucky and the stars all align, I'll notch the tag on a bull. Taking a branch antlered bull with a bow is high on my bucket list.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Go hunting!!


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

I am hoping for daily updates like your Henries Deer Tag. Hope ya get a big stinky bull!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, here we are a week away. I have yet to lay eyes on a branch antlered elk. I have found tons and tons (cumulative weight on the hoof) of cows and calves. I'm hoping the big boys start showing up in the next month.

The bow is tuned, broadheads are installed, 6 days till go time.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

You know my opinion--knowing where lots of cows and calves are living is a good thing this time of year. :smile:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

NHS said:


> Well, here we are a week away. I have yet to lay eyes on a branch antlered elk. I have found tons and tons (cumulative weight on the hoof) of cows and calves. I'm hoping the big boys start showing up in the next month.
> 
> The bow is tuned, broadheads are installed, 6 days till go time.


Good luck!! My wife drew a Wasatch archery tag so I'm in the same boat. If you know where the cows are I think you'll be in good shape.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

That last week will be, by far, better than the first. If we get a cold snap through the state during that last week, the woods will come alive. When I had the muzzy tag in 2014, the elk were largely silent in the warmer weather until a cold front blew through on the Friday after the opener. It was like the "elk switch" had been thrown, and they were everywhere.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Packout said:


> It costs a lot more than $285 when you figure in the "Wife Capital" you will be spending for the next 18 months.....


Funny... I draw a general deer tag and the wife decides to take my daughter on a cruise! all because I get to go deer hunting. What the heck?

.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

sawsman said:


> Funny... I draw a general deer tag and the wife decides to take my daughter on a cruise! all because I get to go deer hunting. What the heck?
> 
> .


Best deal ever


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> Best deal ever


Thats what the wife says.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When the hubby is away the wife will play.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> When the hubby is away the wife will play.


Yeah... I reckon.

hope she gets a sunburn. :mrgreen:

Best of luck NHS!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Hoopermat said:


> Best deal ever


I agree!! That's butter man!! I would love it if my wife and kids took off on a vacation when I went hunting. No constant questions about when I will back, do I have enough food and water, will I be cold, etc. Good for you!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

My wife and youngest son are heading to Hawaii this year during the elk hunt and my oldest boy and I are heading to the woods! Its a great trade off, last year they went to Disneyland and I had an entire week to elk, unfortunately or fortunately I harvested an elk on the opening day and had the rest of the week to myself. The house gets pretty quiet and a little lonely after a few days............. So I went fishing


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

lucky duck said:


> My wife and youngest son are heading to Hawaii this year during the elk hunt and my oldest boy and I are heading to the woods! Its a great trade off, last year they went to Disneyland and I had an entire week to elk, unfortunately or fortunately _I harvested an elk on the opening day and had the rest of the week to myself. __The house gets pretty quiet_ and a little lonely after a few days............. So I went fishing


Where do I sign up for this?


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

> Where do I sign up for this?


 You hunt every opener for years and years, then get extremely lucky when your hunting partner misses the first shot..........


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

This trail cam pic of a cow cracks me up. Caption this one!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got home from one of the toughest hunts I have ever been on. This one had it all. Ups, downs, highs, lows, near death, and everything in between. Thanks a million AFCYN. You sure can make an alluring cow call.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

NHS said:


> Just got home from one of the toughest hunts I have ever been on. This one had it all. Ups, downs, highs, lows, near death, and everything in between. Thanks a million AFCYN. You sure can make an alluring cow call.


Way to leave a guy hanging...

Glad to hear you got to experience hunting at its finest. I can't wait to hear the story.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Clarq said:


> Glad to hear you got to experience hunting at its finest. I can't wait to hear the story.


+1 Congrats!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

+2 Can't wait to hear the story, way to go!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Cant wait to see your bull and read the story! Getting really antsy waiting for my sons Manti muzzy bull hunt.... I only have two days of work left before I'm leaving on the 20th to get down there and try to get a good one pinned down and I'm in that mode of nothing else on my mind haha. Due to school, my son can only be there for one week, so the pressure is on!!!!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't want to string you along. It finally came together yesterday morning. This is my 2nd big game animal ever with archery equipment. I couldn't be happier. My goal for this hunt was to have the opportunity at a mature elk with a bow. Mark this one off the bucket list.


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Nice bull! Way to get it done!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Man, that is a BEAUTIFUL Manti bull!! Congrats on a job well done hoss!


----------



## jonesthenewbs (Aug 23, 2017)

Beautiful animal there!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice! I wonder how many bulls meet their end the last week of the archery hunt? Good to finally see some success stories.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Awsome bull!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

And you weren't going to keep the tag......

Ha! Great bull!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Holy mother of awesomeness - that's a great bull! Congrats!!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, I'm sure he qualifies as a mature bull! Freaking awesome man! Congrats and job well done...with a bow no less!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

NHS said:


> Thanks a million AFCYN. You sure can make an alluring cow call.


I can be pretty seductive for a balding, scrawny white guy. Great shot, by the way. You guys should have seen how fast that elk went down-- 5 seconds, maybe 10 seconds max.

Congrats, NHS! You worked hard for that elk!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Great bull, congrats!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Well done Nate! Dandy bull.

.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That is a great bull! Congratulations!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I can hardly believe my good fortune this fall. Watching a hillside and 200 yards away this guy steps out into the open. One shot from grandpa's old .243 and the buck was down. This is the first buck I have ever killed that didn't shrink upon approach. Blessed.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Blessed you are, what a great looking buck! Hardy congrats...well done!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

An awesome bull and now a great buck NHS!! And you got it with your grandpa's .243. Bonus!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That buck is gorgeous! Congrats on an excellent hunting season!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow - congrats on two wonderful animals!


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats on the buck. I was hoping to find an amazing write up on your elk hunt, but the buck is a dandy!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

We should have a fire out back at Nate's house to get the stories. He has a knack for story telling. Congrats on the buck-- the photos don't do him justice.


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's a great buck!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice Buck! Love the MASS!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

goforbroke said:


> Congrats on the buck. I was hoping to find an amazing write up on your elk hunt, but the buck is a dandy!


I've been meaning to type something up. I have been too busy with life. I really do need to take the time to write down my adventures from this fall. Time marches on and memories fade if they aren't preserved.


----------

